

A new Dallas incubator, Tech Wildcatters, begins program with five start-ups - jfi
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/DN-techwildcatters_06bus.ART.State.Edition1.4435b40.html

======
amock
Are there other Dallas incubators? I've heard good things about Austin but I
didn't know Dallas had much of a startup scene. With Dallas' FiOS it seems
like a great place to be.

------
jfi
Full disclosure: I'm one of the founders of CollegeJobConnect.

